# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Zakamuflirana reklama za AD?

## ronin

Ovakve mailove šalje trudnoća.net svojim registriranim korisnicima. Po meni se rado o bezobraznoj reklami za određeno adaptirano mlijeko.Dobila sam ga jutros:

_Nekoliko savjeta kako ćete najlakše uspostaviti dojenje

Prvo dojenje pokušajte započeti netom nakon porođaja.
U prvim mjesecima dojenče stavljajte na prsa svaki put kada zaplače, odnosno najmanje osam puta na dan.
Neka dojenče prilikom dojenja uvijek bude cijelim tijelom okrenuto prema vama na način da su mu uho, rame i kuk u ravnoj liniji.
Dojku obuhvatite prstima slobodne ruke; palac je iznad bradavice. Pazite da ne pritišćete kolobar bradavice.
Dojenče  naslonite na dojku kad ima široko otvorena usta. Ne približavajte dojk  udojenčetu, već dojenče dojci. Važno je da dojenče zagrabi što veći dio  kolobara, a ne samo bradavicu.
Trajanje pojedinog podoja nemojte ograničavati.
Preporučujemo  da prve dane nakon porođaja dojite ležeći na boku, a glava vam leži na  jastuku. Dojenče smjestite u pregib lakta. Neka i dojenče leži na boku  okrenuto prema vama.
Ako pri dojenju sjedite, odaberite udoban i opušten položaj.
Dojenje  na obje dojke preporučujemo samo prve dane, kad imate malo mlijeka.  Važno je da kod svakog obroka dojenje započnete na drugoj dojci (počnite  na onoj na kojoj ste završili zadnji obrok). Kasnije dojite svaki obrok  samo na jednoj dojci.
Nakon svakog podoja dojenče mora podrignuti.

Međutim,  ako dojenje nikako nije moguće, nemojte mučiti sebe i bebu. Otiđite po  stručni savjet u ljekarnu i odaberite kvalitetu – N.....c._(stavila sam prvo i zadnje slovo jer bi ispalo kršitelj koda)
Ovo po meni nikako nije u redu.

----------


## Storma

Mislila sam da stručan savjet daju pedijatri :kez: Nije u redu, hvala što si napisala.

----------


## ann-zgb

N....c se u zadnjih otprilike 2 mj jako puno probija kao *super* formula,od svih proizvodaca najvise spominjani i preporuke odnekuda  putuju medu mlade mame
ne znam izvor ni kanale kako se mamama savjetuje kao sada najbolja hrana,majkama cak  receno da je ziher bolji od majcinog mlijeka /shock
ostala bez teksta-cisti primjer naguravanja proizvoda na nedefiniran nacin
/ovo je samo za info,pronjuskajte malo cure koje se time bavite
naglasavam da to nije od strane medinicinara,cak ni ljekarni cini mi se
definitivno su zakamuflirani,jako

----------


## bijelko

mi smo još u bolnici dobili bavarin s njihovim nazivom, ima ih očito svugdje

----------


## spajalica

Ako pricamo o N.o.v.a.l.a.c.u onda su imali jaku agresivnu kampanju. mislim da su isli s Niveom i onim njihovim ruksacima u akciju. znam da je trebala ici ali da li je isla ne znam.

----------


## apricot

nije to zakamuflirana reklama
to je reklama

a dužni su staviti sve ovo što piše o dojenju

----------


## ronin

da, očito imaju jako agresivnu kampanju,sad sam se sjetila, dok sam bila u bolnici mali mi je zbog jednodnevne temperaturice bio na dječjem odjelu, na otpusnom pismu pisalo je prehrana N.....c, a primirisao toj hrani nije.pitala sam sestre što je jeo, rekle su mi H.p.tako da  je ono napisano čista reklama.

----------


## spajalica

:Shock: 

pa zar to smiju? jer na otpusnom mora biti tocna terapija.

----------


## ronin

mislim da ne smiju. ali sestre jako dobro znaju koju hranu daju, jer su ga one hranile, a ne liječnik.

----------


## ann-zgb

> Ako pricamo o N.o.v.a.l.a.c.u onda su imali jaku agresivnu kampanju. mislim da su isli s Niveom i onim njihovim ruksacima u akciju. znam da je trebala ici ali da li je isla ne znam.


nisu upali u ruksake-osim ako se ne  dijeli razlicito *punjenje* po lokacijama
gdje i kako imaju kampanje??
ali da se reklamiraju drukcije i cudno,to stoji

----------


## Storma

Kako ne bi ostali na nagađanjima, ima li itko konkretnije informacije? Slike, letke... može i na pp

----------


## spajalica

odi na njihovu stranicu, upravo su im je istekla akcija s nekom kozmetikom. inace poslala sam link na monitoring@roda.hr

----------


## Sanja :)

I ja sam dobila takav mail. Iako osobno nemam s tim frke koliko,i gdje se reklamira AD., vazno mi je ono sto ja mislim. Al zaista reklama je vrlo agresivna. Kad se cita mail,i kad dodes na dio o ad,tako glasno napisano,da dio za majcino mlijeko pada duboko u dr.plan.

----------


## ann-zgb

http://www.(kršitelj koda).net/hr/prehrana-djeteta/

sad vidim da nisu nimalo zakamuflirani,podvukli su *bitno* i najbolje za djecu/i to prilicno jasno
malo su izasli iz klasicnog promoviranja AD koliko vidim
ono sto me brine je sto dosta mama koje doje/bez poteskoca/ razmisljaju bi li mozda ovo bila bolja solucija-jer kao djeca bolje spavaju i nema kolika
imaju i facebook stranicu sa nagradama za mame

----------


## kavofob

Nc je problematičan jer napadaju ondje gdje smo najslabiji

imaju cijelu paletu različitih mlijeka za bebe s "problemima"; kolike, zatvor, bljuckanje, pretjerana glad (čitaj: ako je mami naporno često dojenje), alergija

koliki je postotak beba koje nemaju nijedan od navedenih "problema" ili kod kojih roditelj ili okolina prepozna problem, čak i ako ga beba nema; primjerice, beba plače - mora da su grčevi ili beba nema stolicu 2-3 dana - zatvor...što u stvarnosti kod dojenih beba uopće ne mora biti slučaj, nasisavanje da ne spominjem i primamljivu ponuda mirne, prospavane noći uz Nc "noćnu formulu"

mlijeka se mogu kupiti isključivo u ljekarnama, a to im je glavni adut kojim potiču magistre da preporuče Nc (mama koja je jednom switchana na Nc, uvijek se vraća u ljekarnu potrošiti novčeke, sva ostala mlijeka se mogu kupiti u hipermarketima)

o ovoj temi bih mogla napisati još nekoliko stranica, ali bolje da stanem dok se ne naljutim  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

Trebali bi više pisati o tome. Nažalost, mnogi ne razumiju zašto je Monitoring važan, nego krene rasprava dojenju i tko nije dojio i zašto... i sve ode u kupus. Ovakav agresivan marketing često obeshrabri one kojma je pomoć potrebna, i baš kao što kavofob kaže - neke poteškoće su baš to - poteškoće, a ne nerješivi problemi koji će se popraviti čarobnim prahom.

----------


## Nitenaja

Joj kad se sjetim baba,djete ti je gladno samo na cici daj mu flašu,i ja dala(prvo djete) kad ono ženskica se i dalje nastavila buditi ponoći,ajme kad bi se našle mame s iskustvom da pomognu,ovim mladim i novopečenim,bilo bi lakše!

----------


## zasad skulirana

> mlijeka se mogu kupiti isključivo u ljekarnama, a to im je glavni adut kojim potiču magistre da preporuče Nc (mama koja je jednom switchana na Nc, uvijek se vraća u ljekarnu potrošiti novčeke, sva ostala mlijeka se mogu kupiti u hipermarketima)


Pa ne bi li bilo bolje da se sve formule mogu kupiti iskljucivo u ljekarni,da nisu toliko dostupne pa da mama u DM-a kupi kremice i usput pakiranje H**** da se nadje za svaki slucaj? Skoro svi proizvodjaci imaju nocne isl formule,nije NC iznimka....

A zanimljivo,moja je pedijatrica na primjer na moje pitanje o NC-u rekla:hm,ali njega mozete kupiti samo u ljekarnama,ne svugdje i malo je skuplji... :Shock:  
Bas sam pozeljela poc u Getroa i kupit neko koje je na akciji.... :Rolling Eyes: 
Dakle,to sto se moze kupiti samo u ljekarnama je navela kao manu a ne prednost!

----------


## kavofob

> Pa ne bi li bilo bolje da se sve formule mogu kupiti iskljucivo u ljekarni,da nisu toliko dostupne pa da mama u DM-a kupi kremice i usput pakiranje H**** da se nadje za svaki slucaj?


ne bi li bilo bolje za koga?




> Skoro svi proizvodjaci imaju nocne isl formule,nije NC iznimka....


ne bih sad detaljizirala o marketinškim strategijama svakog pojedinog proizvođača, svi imaju neke, ne sve, od "specijalnih" formula, ali im one nisu fokus




> A zanimljivo,moja je pedijatrica na primjer na moje pitanje o NC-u rekla:hm,ali njega mozete kupiti samo u ljekarnama,ne svugdje i malo je skuplji... 
> Bas sam pozeljela poc u Getroa i kupit neko koje je na akciji....
> Dakle,to sto se moze kupiti samo u ljekarnama je navela kao manu a ne prednost!


poanta je u zaradi i tiče se magistri, ne pedijatara

----------


## zasad skulirana

jasno za sto bolje- za stopu i uspjesnost dojenja,ako proizvod ne iskace na policama butige i teze je dostupan,teze ce neke mame pokleknut i usputno ju kupit....
u apoteke se ne ulazi svaki dan nego ciljano...

s obzirom na nabavnu vs. MPC da su nesto extra stimulirani na prodaju pa i nisu....za razliku od pedijatara....ne moras ih prodavat da bi zaradjivao....

----------


## kavofob

nas dvije se očito ne razumijemo najbolje pa neću više drvit  :Smile:

----------


## ann-zgb

kad citam njihove reklamne stranice/meni se cini da je upravo prodaja samo u ljekarni caka da mame vjeruju da je *bolji* od ovih iz obicnih ducana
jer se kupuje u ljekarni
ne znam sto sve nisu ubacili u *najbolja *mlijeka do danas nitko nije uspio stvoriti formulu ni slicnu  maminom m.
ove fore protiv kolika,protiv bljuckanja i cestog plakanja djeteta/sve se kao rjesava carobnom formulom-tj hranom 
i naravno da ce mame koje su umorne,neispavane ,prestrasene da je beba gladna jer trazi ciku svakih pol sata nasjesti na pricu tj reklamu
mislim da se te kampanje svode na isto / varijacije na temu
NC me bas ljuti zbog ovog sto sad citam

----------


## zasad skulirana

> prodaja samo u ljekarni caka da mame vjeruju da je *bolji* od ovih iz obicnih ducana jer se kupuje u ljekarni


ta "caka" vrijedi i za sve ostalo...prije ces kupit i kremicu,vitamine,kremu za celulit isl u ljekarni nego negdje drugo zar ne? to svakom proizvodu "dodaje na kvaliteti" ili rejtingu...
svi bi proizvodjaci AD-a trebali biti u istoj poziciji- da ih se moze kupiti samo u ljekarnama (rekla bi i na recept no kako bi ih pedijatri bez pol muke prepisivali necu),pa nek onda najkvalitetniji "pobjedi"...
zasigurno medju njima ima boljih i gorih,naravno nisu nuzno najskuplji ujedno i najkvalitetniji....

----------


## Storma

Kampanje se manje -više svode na isto jer ih neki zakoni ipak ograničavaju. S druge strane, uvijek postoje načini da se pravila malo "zaobiđu" a kako sankcija nema, nije ni čudo da se odvaže na ovakve perfidne reklame.

----------


## Storma

Jasno mi je kako je profit važan, no treba li uistinu pri tome zanemariti etiku? Na račun najslabijih?

----------


## kavofob

> Jasno mi je kako je profit važan, no treba li uistinu pri tome zanemariti etiku? Na račun najslabijih?


etičnost igra ulogu samo kod osoba izraženog moralnog integriteta, a čak i kod njih slika može biti potpuno iskrivljena pa da budu uvjereni da majci s "lošim" mlijekom pomažu

mislim da je edukacija najbolji put, možda ne najbrži, ali dugoročno najučinkovitiji

"sjeme" koje je danas zasijano davat će plod generacijama; educirana majka, s uspješnim iskustvom dojenja, svojim će kćerima prenijeti stav i znanje pa će dojenje biti nešto što se samo po sebi razumije i one će u njoj će naći oslonac i podršku u svakom smislu

----------

